# KETTLEMAN CITY RALLY!!



## zackmilo (Jan 3, 2018)

We are taking a road trip to Kettleman City from LA on Sunday, May 6! We meet at Space X Supercharger at 8:45AM and leaving for Kettleman City. I will bring snacks and my chrome deleted Model 3 and X. All people welcome in any car! We will stop at Buttonwillow on way there to refuel, get coffee and take a break. Then we go to Kettleman City and have the event. We will then proceed to Harris Ranch for lunch and do the same return trip minus Kettleman City on way back. People can join at anytime from nocal or meet us at Buttonwillow! Please be aware of not blocking charging stalls if not charging. We are trying to get at least 50 people coming. Please share and comment if you are joining in or email me at [email protected]. Please please please spread the word! You do not have to be in Tesla but Model S,X, and 3 welcome!
Thank you
Facebook:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=375076866310036


Twitter: https://twitter.com/Model3RoadTrips

Eta at Buttonwillow: 11:15AM
Eta at Kettleman City: 12:20PM
Eta at Harris Ranch 1:40PM


----------

